# Questions about NZ Immigration



## farazfaheem

Hi everyone... 

I am thinking to apply for New Zealand's work visa. but I have to clear following to questions before starting. 

Please pardon my ignorance about the NZ immigration process


I am having positive assessment in ANZSCO for Developer Programmer that I did it for Australia Immigration. Does this same assessment work for NZ?
I have 5 years of experience in software development, with backup of recognized Software Engineering degree, Which visa category I should apply for NZ as permanent work visa?
How long the visa process will take?
How much is the visa fees?
Can I apply online? and how easy is the process?
what is the IT job prospects in NZ?
which city is best for IT jobs in NZ?
how easy for my my wife to accompany me in NZ while I am on work visa there?
How long it takes to get the citizenship?
what is your general opinion about NZ as migrating country?


----------



## topcat83

farazfaheem said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I am thinking to apply for New Zealand's work visa. but I have to clear following to questions before starting.
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance about the NZ immigration process
> 
> 
> I am having positive assessment in ANZSCO for Developer Programmer that I did it for Australia Immigration. Does this same assessment work for NZ?
> I have 5 years of experience in software development, with backup of recognized Software Engineering degree, Which visa category I should apply for NZ as permanent work visa?
> How long the visa process will take?
> How much is the visa fees?
> Can I apply online? and how easy is the process?
> what is the IT job prospects in NZ?
> which city is best for IT jobs in NZ?
> how easy for my my wife to accompany me in NZ while I am on work visa there?
> How long it takes to get the citizenship?
> what is your general opinion about NZ as migrating country?


Hi there

Try the following website - it should be able to answer most of your questions

Immigration New Zealand


----------



## farazfaheem

thanks .. 

Yes, I have been reading this.. it seems like they only encourage who has job offer as I am not even able to reach 100 points without job offer :s.. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## topcat83

farazfaheem said:


> thanks ..
> 
> Yes, I have been reading this.. it seems like they only encourage who has job offer as I am not even able to reach 100 points without job offer :s..
> 
> Am I missing something?


Without going through everything in detail (and I'm sure you've already done that) I can't tell.

Have you tried completing the Points Indicator (see the 'toolbox' on the right hand side of New Zealand Immigration Error Page This will give you the best indication of exactly where you stand with points.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney

topcat83 said:


> Without going through everything in detail (and I'm sure you've already done that) I can't tell.
> 
> Have you tried completing the Points Indicator (see the 'toolbox' on the right hand side of New Zealand Immigration Error Page This will give you the best indication of exactly where you stand with points.


Hey TopCat,

I need a little advise.
I have calculated my score and it is arnd 180 so what are the chances that i will get an invitation to apply for visa.
Once I get an invitation to apply how much time will the whole process take?

I am also in the process of filing a visa for Australia. I have the required points.
June being the timeline what do u suggest should i go for Aus or NZ?

Thanks in anticipation.
Rinkesh.


----------



## topcat83

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey TopCat,
> 
> I need a little advise.
> I have calculated my score and it is arnd 180 so what are the chances that i will get an invitation to apply for visa.
> Once I get an invitation to apply how much time will the whole process take?
> 
> I am also in the process of filing a visa for Australia. I have the required points.
> June being the timeline what do u suggest should i go for Aus or NZ?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Rinkesh.


Is that using the points indicator tool on Immigration New Zealand ? 
It seems very high - even if you have a job offer.

But if that is the case then - yes - you stand a good chance.

See EOI 16 May 2012 - generally if you have over 140 points then you'll be invited to apply.


----------

